# 2018 ford explorer xlt on ubersuv?



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

have any one tried to submit a ford explorer XLT for uber black/suv?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

We don’t have lux suv in our market but I did try to get my white 2011 Ford Explorer limited approved for select. I was denied


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

azndriver87 said:


> have any one tried to submit a ford explorer XLT for uber black/suv?


I wiukd think that the 2018 Ford Explorer XLT would qualify. The configuration I saw had 2 back bucket seats and a space to allow pax's to easily access and sit in the rear seat comfortably, with rear room for luggage. Does a vehicle listed as Uber Black have to be black? I researched and answered my own question as shown next.



Unleaded said:


> I wiukd think that the 2018 Ford Explorer XLT would qualify. The configuration I saw had 2 back bucket seats and a space to allow pax's to easily access and sit in the rear seat comfortably, with rear room for luggage. Does a vehicle listed as Uber Black have to be black? I researched and answered my own question as shown next.


*What is Uber Black Car (UberBLACK)?*
UberBLACK is a professional chauffeur service. The requirements for Uber Black Car are more strict than for UberX. Only specific cars are accepted. In addition, all Uber Black Car services require the driver to carry commercial car insurance, a TCP, and an airport permit.

The upside for Uber Black drivers is that the fares are higher than UberX fares. In Los Angeles Uber Black fare is calculated at $3.55/mile and $0.45/min plus an $8 base fare. UberX is only $1/mile, $0.18/min and no base fare. This means that an Uber Black driver may make more money than an UberX driver.

These are the *Uber Black Car Types*. They are only available in select cities.


UberBLACK is the traditional Black Luxury Sedan Service.
UberSUV is the larger SUV version of that for 6 or more passengers.
UberLUX is the high-end version of these.
*UberBLACK car requirements*
You must have commercial car insurance, a TCP, and an airport permit.

*Your vehicle also must meet these criteria:*


Sedan, crossover SUV, or full-size SUV
Great condition
Black exterior
Black interior
Comfortably seats 4+ passengers
Four doors
2013 or newer*
Pass the Uber vehicle inspection


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

I drive black/suv and limo services with a Ford Expedition Platinum edition. The XLT should also qualify.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Depends on your market in Denver a 2012 Explorer qualifies for BlackSUV . I have a B lack Sport however I was unwilling to pay the extra insurance and licensing costs I do pretty well with it and it's been crazy reliable now sits at over 125k miles bought it around 60k miles and I haven't even had to replace Brake pads (I always have a lot of break life as I do mostly hwy) it gets 22-24mpg on Regular same on premium I fill up premium every other tank or so it's is designed to run on regular . Two tone Black and Brown leather is a huge hit with PAX , tons of room even behind the 3rd row can fit 6 or so carry ons a 2-3 large suit cases so 5 or 6 with luggage usually isn't a problem 
I added a Curt Extended Length Basket for extra luggage and ski stuff (I'm in Denver) I only use it during winter ski months teamed up with taller winter tires dropped my MPG to 19-20mpg but in summer mode 22-24 is the norm . I love all the driver assistance stuff too such as trailer assist , lane keep , radar cruise control, autonomous breaking , it also has self parking which seems more gimmicky as I can park a lot faster manually lol 

You might get cancels when people see the Ford name , I don't know anyone with one doing Black but I've heard Black drivers in Chevy Tahoes getting a lot of cancels because of the Chevy badge suburban gets a pass because of the sheer size and it's kind of the industry standard


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Depends on your market in Denver a 2012 Explorer qualifies for BlackSUV . I have a B lack Sport however I was unwilling to pay the extra insurance and licensing costs I do pretty well with it and it's been crazy reliable now sits at over 125k miles bought it around 60k miles and I haven't even had to replace Brake pads (I always have a lot of break life as I do mostly hwy) it gets 22-24mpg on Regular same on premium I fill up premium every other tank or so it's is designed to run on regular . Two tone Black and Brown leather is a huge hit with PAX , tons of room even behind the 3rd row can fit 6 or so carry ons a 2-3 large suit cases so 5 or 6 with luggage usually isn't a problem
> I added a Curt Extended Length Basket for extra luggage and ski stuff (I'm in Denver) I only use it during winter ski months teamed up with taller winter tires dropped my MPG to 19-20mpg but in summer mode 22-24 is the norm . I love all the driver assistance stuff too such as trailer assist , lane keep , radar cruise control, autonomous breaking , it also has self parking which seems more gimmicky as I can park a lot faster manually lol
> 
> You might get cancels when people see the Ford name , I don't know anyone with one doing Black but I've heard Black drivers in Chevy Tahoes getting a lot of cancels because of the Chevy badge suburban gets a pass because of the sheer size and it's kind of the industry standard


is uber black closed off in Dener? because on the uber website it doesn't say its closed.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> is uber black closed off in Dener? because on the uber website it doesn't say its closed.


I believe it's still open


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> I believe it's still open


Thanks. I hope to drive there in a few months. Hopefully plenty of rides up there where it doesn't feel like I'm stealing from you locals


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> Thanks. I hope to drive there in a few months. Hopefully plenty of rides up there where it doesn't feel like I'm stealing from you locals


I've been at this for over 2 years on and off , part time and full time . I can say my per hour has never been higher than it is right now but I also don't beat my head against a wall , if my strategy doesn't work I come up with a new one . The day I can't average $25 an hour net (after gas , tolls etc...) is the day I stop doing Uber .

I guess I shouldn't say day but monthly average lol , I have plenty of days where I average $5 an hour but then days where I make $30-$75 an hour it all averages out

I now own 3 cars that qualify for Uber Black and 2 which also qualify for SUV , I think in May or June I'm going to look more seriously into making the jump to Black


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

More Black drivers, woohoo!


----------

